# The comparison



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

This may be in the wrong section, and if so I apologize and won't be offended in the least if it's moved. 

First I'd like to say that Sasha is my heart. I love her more than I ever even knew was possible. That being said, I find myself comparing her to the dogs I had when I was younger. 

My best friend growing up was a golden retriever named Monte. My parents got him for us kids when I was around 6 or 7. My mom had wanted a shepherd, but her shepherd had hated kids so bad (and actually bit one) that she didn't want to risk it as we had a few neighbor kids, and she figured we'd have friends over from time to time. So my dad came up with the idea to get a golden.

He was exactly what he wanted, which was basically just a dog that was good with kids. He was wonderful with kids. Not only did he not mind kids hanging off him, he loved it! Truly 100%. He lived for kids. Of course when I was little, he was a pup, so he wasn't real gentle with me or my brother when we were little (not mean, just rammy) but we grew up in the day when if the dog knocked you over you got up and walked it off. We loved him and he loved us. 

He was also the most patient dog ever. I remember one day I got it in my head that I needed to pain his nails. Bless his heart he laid there patiently as his nails got painted a lovely shade of pink lol

He wasn't perfect, and I can't say that he was better than Sasha, he was just different. Today I had the girls I babysit over, and Sasha did really well for her. Normally she just avoids the girls, tolerating it when they pet her, but not voluntarily approaching them. She won't even normally do tricks for them (doesn't run away during this, more just sits there and expects them to give her the treats for free). Today was different though, she did tricks, and she even approached them a few times. It was a good day for her, and I was happy with the progress (because they just adore her. They think she's the greatest thing since sliced bread). I couldn't help thinking about Monte though. 

Monte wouldn't have just tolerated the kids, he would have relished in their attention. I know they aren't the same, and I would never want them to be the same, but sometimes I can't help but compare. 

He was also fearless. Nothing phased him. Sasha is afraid of everything. She's afraid of thunder, fireworks, children, new people, the pool, the tub, when people sneeze, and the list goes on and on. 

On the up side of Sasha, she'd die for me. I have no doubt. Her loyalty is fierce. Monte loved everyone. If someone would have thrown a ball for him, they probably could have stolen me and he wouldn't have cared (a bit of an exaggeration. He showed bits of protection here and there, but not really much. In all fairness he wasn't supposed to.) 

She also lives to please me (mostly lol). She wants to be told she's a good girl. Monte didn't really care. He would do stuff for yah, but it was more if the mood struck him. Sasha tries really hard to be good. 

I don't know. It's not fair, but it still happens. I doubt I'd ever have another golden. He was a great dog, and I still have a picture of him up in my bedroom at home. In fact I love him so much still that I would probably never get a golden of my own volition, but I could never turn down a golden in need. That being said, shepherds are for me. Despite her flaws, Sasha and I just fit like two pieces of a puzzle.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Um and your point is?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

you hit the nail on the head.

You cannot compare the breeds.

Your Sasha, despite being fearful is good with people and children. That's wonderful.

As you probably know, being fearful is a flaw in a GSD and not really a characteristic of the dog. That said, there are few perfect dogs out there.

Enjoy your Sasha and celebrate the differences. It's ok to have special memories of a childhood pet. Mine are of a mutt - mostly toy manchester. Would I ever buy one, not in a million years.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't compare dogs, but I will notice differences and likeness's among them. There really aren't too many differences between my golden and my GSD. They both cherish kids and would do anything for them(play, kiss, protect). Both of them are VERY loyal and I would feel safe walking either down the street. Both are very obedient. Both are my shadows...yes both of them follow me into the bathroom There temperaments are very similar. The only thing that is different is at night...the golden will not leave my side and stays with me on the bed and the GSD will wander somewhat or lay watching the door...I think she thinks this is her job. I will definitely get another Golden and another GSD...they work very well together and both have winning personalities...I adore both of them


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Nikitta said:


> Um and your point is?


I suppose my point is I feel guilty for comparing, when they're apples and oranges. Even if they weren't it would still feel wrong to compare. 



zyppi said:


> you hit the nail on the head.
> 
> You cannot compare the breeds.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your words. She is good with people and is alright with children. I understand it's a flaw in the breed, and while I do think some of her's comes from the situation she was in before I got her, I'm 100% some of it's genetic. I feel bad for her, Monte's life just seemed so much less stressed. Then again, he lived a pretty charmed life his whole life, and came from what I understand to be a good breeder. 



llombardo said:


> I don't compare dogs, but I will notice differences and likeness's among them. There really aren't too many differences between my golden and my GSD. They both cherish kids and would do anything for them(play, kiss, protect). Both of them are VERY loyal and I would feel safe walking either down the street. Both are very obedient. Both are my shadows...yes both of them follow me into the bathroom There temperaments are very similar. The only thing that is different is at night...the golden will not leave my side and stays with me on the bed and the GSD will wander somewhat or lay watching the door...I think she thinks this is her job. I will definitely get another Golden and another GSD...they work very well together and both have winning personalities...I adore both of them


Your pups both sound wonderful. There are definitely things to love about both breeds.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I know it's hard sometimes but I try to focus more on the good points of each dog individually rather then the differences  It's going to happen naturally and you shouldn't feel guilty


----------

